# Suggest me a laptop under 22k



## Shibaprasad (Mar 13, 2012)

1) What is your budget?
 Rs.22,000 (+3000 if nothing is available)

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
 Maximum size available in my price range.

3) Which country will you buying this notebook?
 India>West Bengal.Amazon.com or Newgg.com Does not ship here

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Brands with good service in West Bengal/Kolkata and online driver availability.

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
 Ms office, Internet,Music, HD videos etc.(No gaming or High graphic tasks)

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
 No game.
8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
 2-3 hours is ok.

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
 No online buying.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
 Windows 7 if available in this price range or I will put it myself.

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
 16:9 if possible, pictures, movies should look good.

12) HDD capacity
 500 GB


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 14, 2012)

This ASUS 
Asus X54H-SX136D / Pentium Dual Core / 2 GB / 320 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Or this Toshiba
Toshiba Satellite Satellite C665-P5012 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

Or this HP
HP Notebook HP 430 (2nd Gen PDC) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

may be considered... Note that ASUS has USB 3.0 in its spec sheet. Consider it to be a good investment.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Slightly costlier (24k): Asus X54H-SX227D: [flipkart.com] 

Its 2nd gen Core i3 is faster than the Pentium dual cores.
However, You probably won't notice any (significant) differences between them in basic tasks (web browsing, music, office suite).

You can always add more RAM (~1.3k for 4GB stick; 700 bucks for 2GB).


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2012)

Samsung RV513-A02IN


Samsung RV RV513-A02IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

Has a good entry level IGP which most laptops in this budget dont


----------

